# Look out for me on the backhalf at '10 nationals



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I officially put on a sleeve for the first time last night. What an interesting perspective!

Would love to really get into helper work but as I'm sure you have noticed in pictures/video I am just not strong enough, nor will I ever be. I'm a wimpy little thing.









But I'd recommend everyone doing it at least once.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've had the chance to do that too! And I'm not a little thing, but my back would never stand up to catching and swinging those dogs!

Isn't it fun? Sorta makes you feel invincible and all powerful at some level. And it really, really made me appreciate the skill and effort the helpers bring into their craft.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've put on a sleeve a few times, I was taught a nice skill to use al my upper body and not the arm to support the weight of the dogs and then I started really enoying it. But what I've done more times is the bite suite and that is real fun! Even when it does not protect you as much as a sleeve and you end up all bruised.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The clubs I worked at had us suit up. I have done all except for the long bite....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, all of you are very brave people. Haha.







I think my 5'1" frame wouldn't be able to handle a dog running, jumping at, and latching on to it!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I participated in a helper seminar a couple of years ago. We had to do all the different parts of the SchH protection routine. If I would have been a bit smoother, I would have certified at Basic level, but they put me at entry level. Not sure why, looking at the definition. I completed the seminar and evaluation, and have a helper book..., but now I have a bum knee and probably couldn't take the physical stress. I will put on a sleeve and give a dog a bite, no problem there... and I enjoy it. I also figure that it gives me a different perspective for my training.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I do helperwork, both sleeve and suit, pretty much every week. I love it! Lots of fun and definitely gives you a different perspective and way to develop different skills and understanding. Though I can't say I'm fond of the giant bruises that appear a couple days later after suit work.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I've done it too and I loved it!







But like you, I'm just a little thing and not strong enough.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll let a girl work my dog for fun/playing load the blinds or to get to learn the perspective on the helper side of things or puppy stuff. But sorry gals unless your freak of nature ya ain't working my dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JokerI'll let a girl work my dog for fun/playing load the blinds or to get to learn the perspective on the helper side of things or puppy stuff. But sorry gals unless your freak of nature ya ain't working my dog.


That's okay, Joker, most "girls" are busy with school, and homework, and such. 

But there are a lot of ladies and experienced women trainers out there who would do just fine, I am sure.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with you Jocker, even if I don't want to. 

There is need a lot of strenght and muscle to be a good helper and unless I start swiming several hours a day and playing rugby I'll never have what it requires. Nor I want to look like those German shot-put athletes that need and ADN test to discard they are not XXY.

I like to play with the sleeve, reviers and to do puppy work, but I let the rest to men.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JokerI'll let a girl work my dog for fun/playing load the blinds or to get to learn the perspective on the helper side of things or puppy stuff. But sorry gals unless your freak of nature ya ain't working my dog.
> ...


You got me thinking back your rite. In Catholic school when I was a kid there were a couple of nuns that prolly could bring it not sure what a dogs reaction to the habit would be but I'm sure I could work something like this into a couple of bite work sessions could be fun.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I don't know, "Joker" although rare, there are women who can do helper work. A hem, some people think I am a "freak of Nature" especially in high school when I was asked to go out for football!
Oh I better get back to ironing and tending to the cooking and cleaning.

Say, maybe if you are at training on tuesday, we can dress up our helper in the habit. Bruce or Alberto would love it!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

One of the strongest and the most knowledgeable helpers I have ever had the pleasure to work with is a woman. That woman could teach you quite a few things Joker.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthOne of the strongest and the most knowledgeable helpers I have ever had the pleasure to work with is a woman. That woman could teach you quite a few things Joker.


 I wont differ with you about teaching but strength sorry I've worked construction for over 30 yrs and worked with some whopper's and they still cant tow the line. The ones that were worth 2 sh!ts are now all broken down and humped over befor there time. Thats reality


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wasn't talking body strength, Joker, since the majority of helper work does not lie in physical strength.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I did it once in my old schH group with my trainer's old rotty, very cool.







But I would never do it with the younger dogs, lol.


----------

